# One picture how many can it appeal to?



## matthew lucier (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm interested in how many people this one picture can appeal to. See something you collect or like? None for sale. Just curious if I picked the right bottles to show. Let me know if I left someone out. Yes, I know there are 2 pictures just tried to show the square one at 2 angles.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogo (Sep 3, 2021)

You have displayed a group of junk bottles in an attractive way.


----------



## matthew lucier (Sep 9, 2021)

I had quite a laugh at your post and shared it friends. Definitely and eloquently burned me for a picture of what seems to be a bunch of junk bottles. Mr.Dogo was your remark off the cuff? Or did you actually look at the bottles and determine they were junk? There are others that collect such bottles. Like the dove brand prepared mustard it's a rare jar and can be seen on worth point. Did you see the milk bottle? The ph # is only 4 digit's. I guess the Ball Mason jar and lid is junk too. You can see bubbles and imperfections. I mean they added the mouth and didn't line up the mold lines. Just one more; The 3 1/2 cc medicine bottle. You could not know that on the bottom of this bottle is K in a keystone 7 and J in a circle. Manufactured for only one year. 1932. Truly junk Mr. Doggo.....
Seems to me you and everyone else is always in a rush, never quite getting the point. If you collect something you should learn more about it than just the price. It's just more interesting when sharing your Junk....

Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogo (Sep 9, 2021)

I apologize,  'Junk' is too harsh a word.  I am a long time collector of pre ABM bottles and jars, so seeing a group of stained, ABM made bottles made me forget that many collectors today find them appealing.  I should have known better than to apply my standards to someone else's  interests.  BTW, I do not see a milk bottle, I remember that as an Orange Juice, and incidentally,  the Ball jar and lid do not match.  I respond to these posts because I have accumulated a bit of knowledge over the years, and many of these  posts are looking for answers that I could supply.  Again, I apologize if my answer seemed harsh.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 9, 2021)

Honestly, as a pretty prolific digger, I had the same reaction as Dogo...I see three bottles that I might bring home with me from digging-the rest would go back in the hole.  The only one I might keep myself if I dug it would be the milk (orange juice?) but that would be borderline as shelf space is always limited.  The other two I would struggle to get $1 each for. Obviously everything we dig out there has some sort of history and can be pointed to as being unique in some way, but that is a deep rabbit hole.  You invited comments/opinions and you got one.  I suspect the silence otherwise is telling...but I do encourage you to keep posting!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2021)

For me the odd looking Milk type Bottle is slightly Interesting. I'd have very little Interest in the others but I'm sure many others would love them all. LEON.


----------



## bottles_inc (Sep 9, 2021)

That dairy bottle is definitely interesting. Not what I collect, but hang on to it. Cool local piece


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 11, 2021)

*I agree with Doggo -- these are back-in-the-hole, on to the next dig, sort of bottles.  A 1932 machine-made bottle has no appeal for me, but I understand that some collectors get excited about ACL sodas and Beanie Babies.  Good for them!*


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 11, 2021)

Dogo said:


> You have displayed a group of junk bottles in an attractive way.


Technically all bottles are junk


----------



## matthew lucier (Sep 12, 2021)

Mr. Dogo
Thank you for replying to my defensive post. I really did share your post with my friends. Each one laughed as did I. And thank you for the info on the dairy bottle. Orange juice.... Huh .. makes sense as I viewed the company on Facebook selling all sorts of drinks.
I'm still not understanding why you and so many others refrain from posts that you could answer with ease. I myself have posted and I'm sure you have and gotten no response or a smartass answer.
Gives me no joy to defend my posts on a site that seems like a club but it's members act like rivals.

Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew lucier (Sep 12, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *I agree with Doggo -- these are back-in-the-hole, on to the next dig, sort of bottles. A 1932 machine-made bottle has no appeal for me, but I understand that some collectors get excited about ACL sodas and Beanie Babies. Good for them!*


 Harry if your going to agree with someone at least get their name right. It's Dogo. If your a collector how about posting a picture and history of what you do consider "worthy of you time and space". I like learning I don't like being ganged up on.

Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 13, 2021)

*Apologies to Dogo and to you, Mathew . . . I think your Beanie Baby collection is perfectly charming. *


----------



## matthew lucier (Sep 13, 2021)

Very good Joelbest,,,how about a quote. "Most people hang on to things so tightly, never sharing for fear someone may take what they have; those things turn to dust it their care." 
Know who said that, I said it.
I've witnessed it and I've witnessed people turning to dust before their things do.
Imagine leaving prized possessions to someone that tosses them in the nearest trash can. I've seen it. So, you my friend are correct, it is all junk.
Enjoy your junk. I think I'll go bottle hunting.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew lucier (Sep 13, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Apologies to Dogo and to you, Mathew . . . I think your Beanie Baby collection is perfectly charming. *


And your entry, Mr. Harry Potter? If you even have a collection.....

Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdam (Sep 14, 2021)

A few comments are in order here. After spending time with this community for a bit, I find this site, friendly, informative, helpful, and full of people who want to share their love of collecting and help others with the same enthusiasm.

A better quote describing the mixed feelings of the posted bottles in this thread is “one man’s trash is another man’s treasure”. Not sure there is a direct attribution.

There is a reason there are multiple threads here including one for post 1900 bottles that encompass most machine made bottles.

People like different things and we should respect everyone’s tastes. That applies to those collecting rare blown pieces to those who like color and shape regardless of age or value. 

I hope we can all continue to participate in a valuable and informative group with our comments always focused on encouraging the growth and enjoyment of our collecting commitments and pleasure with a focus on offering help and constructive advice when we can.


----------



## butchndad (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## J.R. Collector (Sep 14, 2021)

If you are not sure how much knowledge Harry Pristis has I am here to tell you that it's alot. Whether or not the bottles are old and collectable or just old that is up to you.


----------



## embe (Sep 14, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> ...I'm interested in how many people this one picture can appeal to. ..



Well, if anything you asked an honest question and got an honest answer.  I wouldn't worry about it too much, I think they look OK, but different strokes for different folks.  

Some collectors would laugh at my meager collections, doesn't bother me none.  I enjoy what I like, as do they.


----------



## Sonofabottleman (Sep 26, 2021)

I like them, that dairy bottle would have came home with me for sure. As for the rest...having been collecting "old" bottles from the time I was a kid, I get the keep everything mentality. BUT, at some point you have to thin out your collection and really specialize in a type of region of bottles or your house will look like an episode of hoarders. I like your display case that's nice! 

Anyway quick story. Took a friend bottle hunting in a creek a couple years ago. I saw a small size cobalt Bromo, having piles of them I left it laying there. My buddy picked it up and thought he found a crown jewel. Long story short that little "junk" bottle made my friends day. 

For you guys that made fun of these bottles, not everyone can afford or wants to collect 1850s or really expensive bottles. For me its the search, the bottles, the history, not the price tag.


----------



## matthew lucier (Sep 27, 2021)

Eleven.
That one picture got eleven of you to post, good or bad that's how many were " interested".
If I was a statistician, I could say more were interested but I'm not.
I picked each of those bottles for a different collector. The first bottle was a small square jar that I thought looked cathedral for blank . The second and third, mustard jars I thought blank would be interested. I know blank collects milk bottles. And blank who inherited all the ink bottles from his dad would be interested in the sixth bottle. The medicine bottles were intended for blank. I threw in the mason jar and top because I know some collect the tops. The Mason jar is 110 years old, I thought for sure blank would be interested.
But I'm not mad I omitted the names to protect the guilty. 
Laughter is the best medicine and when I have to laugh at myself, I laugh. The first post and the last post were the best. I shared the first post with all my friends and we laughed. The Last post was the way it is. I enjoy finding things and sharing the experience and I enjoy this site. 
The things that interest you may not interest others. Enjoy the feeling you get from finding interesting things and then share them in a way that makes them interesting to others. As you can see that's a hard thing to do. You know who said that? I did.
As for me I have a new interest my beautiful daughter Pearl.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 27, 2021)

oh, so each bottle is different types to appeal to different types of collectors. I get it now. I think some just seen them as not different but too new/modern? LEON.


----------

